# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  شروع از اسفند برای فرهنگیان ۱۴۰۱

## Saramohsenii

سلام دوستان

از امروز میخام هر روز اینجا گزارش بزارم

----------


## Saramohsenii

گزارش کار ۴ اسفند
زیست:3
شیمی:2
فیزیک:1/5
دینی:1/5

مجموع:8

----------

